# Chippewa boots suck



## mdshunk

Yesterday was the day to shop for new boots. I thought I'd stick to the Made in USA trend and I bought a pair of Chippewa's. They seemed okay in the store, but the more I wear them, the more uncomfortable they are. I really had high hopes for a pair of boots that cost a couple hundred bucks. I'm actually thinking about returning them. 

Anybody else wear Chippewa's? Did they just take some time to get used to, or am I just weird?

These are the one's I got:
http://www.chippewaboots.com/boots/searchdefault.asp?id=25420


----------



## neolitic

Once I actually pulled a new pair of 
Red Wings out of the box and hiked
across the Grand Canyon.
Never had to "break in" any of their
boots.


----------



## mdshunk

neolitic said:


> Once I actually pulled a new pair of
> Red Wings out of the box and hiked
> across the Grand Canyon.
> Never had to "break in" any of their
> boots.


The thing that sucks about this is that I've worn Red Wings before, and know them to be good. I actually had a pair I was considering yesterday. I thought I'd try something different for a change, and it just didn't work out. I know everyone's feet are different, but I'm not one that's ever had any trouble whatsoever with buying shoes or boots, until this time. I'm always trying new things, and this time it just didn't go my way. I like to buy an 'EH' rated boot when possible (electrical hazard), with a non-metallic steel toe, so that limits my choices.


----------



## Patrick

MD, I made the switch to Chippewas 3 years ago upon the recommendation of a friend. I bought them tried them on, and YES they were really uncomfortable, and I almost chucked them, but after about a week, I got used to them, and my feet started feeling better, I had better posture, and My feet no longer were sore at the end of the day like they were with previous boots. Now I have 4 Pairs and I wear them ALL the time, I have a pair that I keep clean that I wear at night and on weekends cause they are so comfortable. Read the warranty you really cant beat it.


----------



## buildenterprise

I have a pair of Chippewa 8" oiled-leather steel-toe boots I scored on fleabay cheap. They were stiff at first but now they are so comfy I will definitely buy another pair, if I actually ever need to.


----------



## neolitic

mdshunk said:


> .....I like to buy an 'EH' rated boot when possible (electrical hazard), with a non-metallic steel toe, so that limits my choices.


Talk about limited choices....
I wear 11½ A !


----------



## skyhook

I bought a pair of Chippewas 10 years ago, I'm still fighting the toenail infection I got from them. (could have been someone else who tried them on before me I guess) :sad:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

mdshunk said:


> Yesterday was the day to shop for new boots. I thought I'd stick to the Made in USA trend and I bought a pair of Chippewa's. They seemed okay in the store, but the more I wear them, the more uncomfortable they are. I really had high hopes for a pair of boots that cost a couple hundred bucks. I'm actually thinking about returning them.
> 
> Anybody else wear Chippewa's? Did they just take some time to get used to, or am I just weird?
> 
> These are the one's I got:
> http://www.chippewaboots.com/boots/searchdefault.asp?id=25420


I have a pair of the exact same boots. Bought them as my "winter boots" last fall. Spent about $150.00 at Bob's 

No problems, very comfortable. Love the water and moisture resistance. Very happy with them. I will miss them when I switch to Hiking/sport style boots and shorts during the summer (Accept on OSHA jobs = long pants)
Have workers with cheapo immitation Chippewas...I listened to them cry all winter about their feet being wet and cold....

I have always been real careful about the boots I buy. I have wide feet. I buy the wide size, and make very sure that my toes have room.

Possibly the ones you purchased were a little too narrow? Too small?


----------



## HitchC&L

Ive got a set of chippewas that I bought almost exactly 2 years ago, and I love them. I wear them daily no matter what. They are very worn in, and molded to my feet. I had to buy the wide ones, and I think next time I am going to go with the extra wide. But all in all, I love the boots, and I would definitly go back for another pair. I would try to stick it out if I was you, Im sure your feet will mold to them, but if they are really uncomfortable, maybe they just arent right for your feet, and you would be better in a different brand.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

They look indestructible!


----------



## mickeyco

neolitic said:


> Talk about limited choices....
> I wear 11½ A !


I know what you mean, I'm 11½ - 12 EEE (depending on brand) and it's always a pain to find shoes, especially the ½ sizes, it seems a lot of brands stop the ½ sizes after 10½. When I find shoes that fit I usually stock up.

Those Chippewa's look great hopefully they break-in for you, I've always bought Redwing, except one time I tried Knapp, big mistake.


----------



## Double-A

neolitic said:


> Talk about limited choices....
> I wear 11½ A !


You have to learn to pull your foot out before the squeeze when you're kicking your help in the a55. 

I can't tell you how many boots I've lost that way. Takes a bit of practice, but (butt?) you'll get the hang of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## jcalvin

Try some Danners. Finally shelled out the $250 they cost a couple years ago and love them. I had destroyed a paid of Rockys beyond recognition on a roof and my Chippewas had a massive hole in the side of them were the stiches came apart and seperated the leather upper from the sole. 

Had a friend that swore by his Danners so I bought a pair. They weigh about a pound less than a Chippewa does, holds up better, and can take MUCH more abuse.


----------



## woodchuck2

I bought a pair of Iron-Age once and only once. Damn things tried to break my feet into the boot, after a week i could hardly walk from all the sores/blisters. I have only worn Red-Wings since and will not buy any other kind of boot. American made with a very good warranty, by far the most comfortable boot made IMO.


----------



## cmec

HI MD 
I wore redwings for 30 years then they quit making the ones I bought, So I switched to wolvarine durashocks they are a fiberglass composit sole with an electrical rateing only cost $130. From rockin leather on line.They are really light weight and comfortable and didnt need broke in 

Those boots look miserable, are they linemans boots?


----------



## galla35

i had a pair and gave them away redwings for me!


----------



## Tom R

I'm wearing Chippewa's and like them a lot.

I've had them about a year-and-a-half now, and they're holding up well.

I'll probably buy them again next time.


----------



## brushmonkey

Bought a pair of Danners for the first time about 6 months ago & they're the best boots Ive got! I'm standing in those things 5-6 days a week. My foot pain is gone not to mention way less back pain. Great boots, got some for my guys as xmas gifts, their factory is about 6 miles away from us & they have an outlet store on site. I'm sold:thumbup:


jcalvin said:


> Try some Danners. Finally shelled out the $250 they cost a couple years ago and love them. I had destroyed a paid of Rockys beyond recognition on a roof and my Chippewas had a massive hole in the side of them were the stiches came apart and seperated the leather upper from the sole.
> 
> Had a friend that swore by his Danners so I bought a pair. They weigh about a pound less than a Chippewa does, holds up better, and can take MUCH more abuse.


----------



## dorian reeve

im still on the same pair of red wings that good friend of mine gave me 10 years ago 3 sets of soles and 5 reinforcements to the uppers and toes i might have to get some in soles now the new ones are really hard and kill my feet now but hay they were free 300 dollar boots


----------

